# Managing Desktop Icons



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

This is a very handy piece of free software to take care of those desktop icons that seem to sometimes go where they want to; even after you have placed them where you want them. Notice the footnote for XP Users.
Easiest software that I recall ever using for this purpose.
http://users.rcn.com/taylotr/icon_restore.html


----------

